# Concinnity Repair Cartridge



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a Concinnity Tub and Shower valve that could not be found except for the Moen/Concinnity cartridge. It was for a half inch valve. The cartridge they had was identical to the one I needed except for the spline(as I call it) where the handle would slide onto. It was an 1/8" smaller than the cartridge that was what I needed. The spline on the one I needed was 3/8" in diameter. In the research I have done so far, there are 2 Concinnity cartridges of that type,for a 1/2" and 3/4" valve. Obviously common sense would say it is the 1/2" one. The problem is I have yet to positively get a concrete dimension of the spline. I do not want to do an online purchase of around $100 and find out it is not the correct cartridge. I have a good source at the supply house I deal with and has never not known the correct item. As far as I can remember Concinnity did go under. The majority of repair parts are still available though. Appreciate any help. Thanks guys.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's Your Sign...



HonestPlumb said:


> As far as I can remember Concinnity did go under.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Redwood- I am aware that you are one of the few that actually know their stuff. It is early Sunday, and I am tired. Am I under the wrong impression, that Concinnity is not out of business ? Or is it they "are" out of business ? There are various companies that have made repair parts for businesses that have gone under. Like Universal Rundle and a few others I can't remember. Which is as I had mentioned that I had found the thermostatic cartridge, just no specific dimensions to go by. Any way I appreciate the courtesy of replying as you did. Now if you could reply as to your reply, maybe I can get this pain in the butt, tremendous amount of nonchargeable time for research out of my life ! The one thing I enjoy about our trade is that we always get a job that we learn from. After 30 years I still run into things that beside the fact it intrigues me, I learn something. Thanks again Redwood.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well...

With any plumbing fixture that is either discontinued or made by a company that has gone out of business there comes a time when some parts or almost all parts are made of unobtaineum...

The part you need may possibly be obtained from:

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/catalog.asp?c=Faucet Parts C through E&s=Concinnity

http://arpny.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesAtoD.pdf

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/concinnity-parts

NYRP Corp may actually custom machine parts for you such as seats and stems for a price that may or may not be worthwhile for your customer...

I have used NYRP Corp's custom machining service for a customer with an old home that was maintaining "Period Style" fixtures throughout the home... Money was not an object and frequently he would give me antique faucets he had obtained for reconditioning before installation to make any repairs needed & access whether they were working or could be repaired as he replaced non-period fixtures in the home.

It all comes back to the basic question of when is it worthwhile for you and the customer to throw in the towel and stop whipping a dead horse, just replacing the fixture. Indeed Concinnity has been out of business for a number of years, parts are very limited. Does the faucet have sentimental, historical, or antique value? Probably not... Is the faucet in pristine condition where the cartridge is the only part needed to restore the faucet and is the faucet worth the price of your repair? Will your repair last long enough to make it worthwhile or will there be another failure down the line before the payback on the repair? Do you guarantee your work? Do you only charge for your work if the repair is successful? Are you sticking your neck out too far?

It's up to you...


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Redwood- I have tried those very sights to attain the diameter of the spline( part I call where handle slides on). The ones that I have been able to locate are only 1/4" inches in diameter. The one I need is 3/8". I was hoping someone would make an adapter to increase the size. I have e mailed a few of those companies, but have not heard back. Thank for your help with this. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Is this a personal valve in your own house?


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

dhall- No, it is one of my customers. When I did my bathroom it was Jado, Brushed nickel. Tub and shower mixer with 3 volumn controls, 1 for a hand held. Along with basin faucet. Expensivebut quality . In my opinion.


----------



## Euphorbia (Oct 23, 2014)

HonestPlumb said:


> dhall- No, it is one of my customers. When I did my bathroom it was Jado, Brushed nickel. Tub and shower mixer with 3 volumn controls, 1 for a hand held. Along with basin faucet. Expensivebut quality . In my opinion.


Hi HonestPlumb, give these guys a try - Thermostatic Cartridge for Concinnity | Barand 1050-2 3/4 Inch Shower Valve

The width of the spline is 11mm (which is 7/16").


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We just did a repair for concinitty. Or how everyone else started calling it Consh!tnitty. He cartridge cost $150


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks to all for all there suggestions. Actually Jaclo made a Concinninty cartridge that had the 3/8" spline I was searching for. Yep, the retail was upwards of $150. The made the same spline size for a 1/2" and 3/4" mixing valve. They were identical except for the bottom of the cartridge. Euphorbia - I did see that 1050-1 and -2 on line from one of about several on line suppliers. Problem is I could never get a dimensional view.
Redwood- Believe me if it had been a vale of any age to it, there would not have been much searching, or a question of whether the entire mixing vale would be replaced. This was maybe 8-10 years old. Upper end house with expensive Tumbled Marble and no rear access. Thanks again to everyone. Sure is nice to have fellow tradesman to turn to instead of being at the mercy of certain no it all supply house workers or the "interweb" !!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

jc-htownplumber said:


> We just did a repair for concinitty. Or how everyone else started calling it Consh!tnitty. He cartridge cost $150


jc- The one that I was searching for that I did locate was $105. The tub and shower valve was not that old. So that is why I repaired, instead of replace. Both sites, the one you gave me and the one Euphorbia (?) suggested were very detailed and helpful.


----------

